# Gesshin 400 passaround



## K-Fed

I know there are a lot of people that are interested in, or would like to try this stone. If you are one of these people... here is your chance. Lower 48 only please, and usual passaround rules apply. Insurance for $75 would also be appreciated.


----------



## labor of love

Oh yes! I would love to be in.


----------



## don

Yes, please. Thanks for offering the Gesshin 400.


----------



## Dardeau

I would love to try this out!


----------



## Crothcipt

I would like to try it out.


----------



## TheDispossessed

i am a proud owner, just be careful it's so pleasant to use you might end up with just a handle, this thing can cut like a mother


----------



## jared08

Id love to play with it


----------



## K-Fed

TheDispossessed said:


> i am a proud owner, just be careful it's so pleasant to use you might end up with just a handle, this thing can cut like a mother


+1. I said this to another member. It's a very silky feeling coarse stone. Almost feels like a 400 grit version of the rika. I've caught myself spending too much time on it just because I like how it feels.


----------



## Mrmnms

Thank you, I'd like to try it too


----------



## Justin0505

its a great stone, you guys should probably make plans to buy one after the passaround...


----------



## Mike9

lus1:


----------



## brainsausage

Can I get in on this?


----------



## K-Fed

Ok, Sorry that I've been dragging my feet a bit about getting this thing going. The list, and order so far is LOL, Dardeau, Jared08, Mrmnms, Brainsausage, Crothcipt, and Don. I tried to organize this by geographical location to keep shipping as low as possible. If I forgot anyone I apologize, and could you all please send me your addys so I can get it all printed out thanx =)


----------



## K-Fed

This should be going out tomorrow. Sorry for the delay. Been really busy lately.


----------



## labor of love

awesome. looking forward to it.


----------



## K-Fed

Stone make it there ok?


----------



## labor of love

yes it did. i already set a couple of bevels. the stone raises burrs so quickly. and it really stands out on stainless knives IMO. doesnt dry out quickly unlike other low grit stones either. a real joy to use.


----------



## labor of love

this stone is just awesome,i was leaning towards a gesshin splash and go 600, but this stone is just too impressive to pass up. its a deceptively fast cutting stone, i raised huge burrs on several different knives very quickly. i also thinned my kato alittle and i was very impressed with the results. i plan on shipping it out to whoever is next within the next few days. thanks again kfed.


----------



## K-Fed

Dardeau is next on the list if you haven't sent it out already. I tried getting in touch a while back to get his/her address but haven't heard back yet.


----------



## labor of love

good to know. ill send it off monday.


----------



## Dardeau

Sorry, my pm must have gotten lost. I bought one of these, so I'm out on the passaround. Thanks for the offer!


----------



## K-Fed

Dardeau said:


> Sorry, my pm must have gotten lost. I bought one of these, so I'm out on the passaround. Thanks for the offer!



No worries, If you would still like to share you thoughts on the stone in this thread feel free =). Next on the list is Jared08 if it hasn't gone out already.


----------



## K-Fed

any word on the stone? still with ya LOL?


----------



## Dardeau

I like it so far, I've not had the time to do a lot. Most of my work knives are at home awaiting attention right now, the situation is about to get critical. The 400 is about to get a workout though. I knocked my deba into the ice well of my fish table while rassling a 47 pound lemonfish into position and it hit the stainless and chipped pretty nastily at the tip. I'll post up a review after I put the fix on it


----------



## labor of love

Sorry, I still got it. The engine in my truck is shot, so I've been having transportation issues....I'll get it in the mail in the next 2 days.


----------



## K-Fed

No worries. There aren't a ton of ya on the pass around list so no hurry.


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Dardeau, Oh man, I'm feeling your pain. Especially when you have such a prize fish to butcher. Talk about a case of blue b_ _ _.



Dardeau said:


> I like it so far, I've not had the time to do a lot. Most of my work knives are at home awaiting attention right now, the situation is about to get critical. The 400 is about to get a workout though. I knocked my deba into the ice well of my fish table while rassling a 47 pound lemonfish into position and it hit the stainless and chipped pretty nastily at the tip. I'll post up a review after I put the fix on it


----------



## labor of love

enroute to jared 08.


----------



## K-Fed

Any update on the whereabouts, and or comments on the stone?


----------



## jared08

Stone will be in the hands of mrmns soon. Usps has it atm.


----------



## Mrmnms

Got it today. Have soon knives in need of attention this weekend. Someone dropped of a chipped Myabi and a bag of Henkels for starters. Will be done over the weekend.


----------



## Mrmnms

Used it along side a Beston 500 and diamond plate. Didn't need as much soak time to be effective. Felt much smoother, although it worked as quickly. The Beston feels unrefined by comparison. The Geshin 400 felt easier to control if that makes any sense. A big improvement for just a few more dollars. Just waiting for shipping info. Thank you once again K-Fed. I hope to return the favor at some point.


----------



## K-Fed

You're more than welcome. I believe brainsausage, or crothcipt are next on the list whenever you're ready to pass it on. =)


----------



## brainsausage

Just received it yesterday, haven't had a chance to put it to work yet. Although I have been snacking on the delicious homemade toffee that Mike sent along with it:hungry: Best passaround ever!


----------



## Mrmnms

The bags were sitting right next to the stone before shipping. Needed something to pack with it


----------



## brainsausage

Crap, I'm really sorry that this hasn't been sent forward yet. The last couple months have been murder schedule wise. I'm in to work before the post office is open, and out loooong after it closes, and completely burn out and brain dead come Monday when I've had a day off. I honestly hadn't realized how long it'd been till I looked back here to see who was next on the list. Apologies to everyone ahead of me(and to K-Fed, as I'm sure you want this back at some point...). I'll have this out as soon as I hear back from crothcipt.


----------



## jvanis

Is there a way to still get in on this? Have a few that could use some work and wouldn't mind trying before buying.


----------



## charles222

looks pretty good. Seems like the next stone on the list for me.


----------



## labor of love

jvanis said:


> Is there a way to still get in on this? Have a few that could use some work and wouldn't mind trying before buying.


Even if you dont get a chance to try it, buy this stone! Its about as good as it gets at 400grit. This and chosera.


----------



## Crothcipt

Got here last week some time (didn't go to the mail box until after the snow quit). Will give it a go sometime this week, and hopefully off by the weekend.


----------



## Crothcipt

Who is next? I have had this for a couple months. Finally got around to using it last week, it is def the next stone I get.


----------



## jvanis

I wouldnt mind trying it out if there is an opening before it gets returned. Let me know whoever is running this one.


----------



## K-Fed

Don and then Jvanis are the last two on the list at the moment.


----------



## kohtachi

Is this still going around?


----------



## chinacats

kohtachi said:


> Is this still going around?



Being as the thread is over a year old with no posts...probably not. I would recommend tuning in to Jon's subforum as there is talk of a complete Gesshin stone set passaround.


----------



## daveb

So now that the thread has been un-earthed where is Kevin? He can't have all the Sabs yet.


----------



## Dardeau

I was wondering that the other day


----------



## panda

i wouldn't be comfortable passing along to someone with only 4 posts anyway (without collateral)..


----------



## kohtachi

What kind of collateral are we talking about here.


----------



## daveb

panda said:


> i wouldn't be comfortable passing along to someone with only 4 posts anyway (without collateral)..



That was a little harsh - Panda missed tact school - but it's likely OBE -. The thread has been dormant for a year and a half. 

If you check out a couple of passaround threads, most ask for participants to have been an active member for at least six months and there is typically a post count requirement as well. Don't recall a collateral requirement ever being invoked.

Keep coming back and you'll likely be eligible for the next one.

And welcome.


----------



## kohtachi

Thanks daveb for clearing that up. It can be tough for a new forum user, but I'm glad to see that KKF can be welcoming. I've been primary using this site for gathering a wealth of information on sharpening stones. Oh, btw why can't I search for words less then 4 characters? So many post refer to stones as 1k 2k 3k 4k 5k 6k ... etc 
thanks,


----------



## chinacats

kohtachi said:


> Oh, btw why can't I search for words less then 4 characters? So many post refer to stones as 1k 2k 3k 4k 5k 6k ... etc
> thanks,



Best way to search this site that I've found is Google "site:kitchenknifeforums.com what you're looking for"


----------



## chinacats

double post, sorry


----------



## aboynamedsuita

kohtachi said:


> Oh, btw why can't I search for words less then 4 characters? So many post refer to stones as 1k 2k 3k 4k 5k 6k ... etc
> thanks,



Are you searching within KKF with the search? Try using google search of KKF (if you google Kitchen Knife Forums and don't go directly to the site) you should be able to get a search box via google:




I think it will also work directly in the google search box like this:
*query* site:kitchenknifeforums.com


----------



## kohtachi

thanks, i give it a go.


----------

